# [MPD] Aide pour configurer MPD - Résolu

## Nah

Bonsoir,

suite à la lecture du forum, je me suis laissé tenter par MPD, mais je galère (c'est peu de le dire) pour le configurer !

ça semble tout bete, mais j'y arrive pas, meme en suivant le tutotiel sur le wiki Gentoo  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

emerge mpd

cd /var/lib/mpd

echo > database

chown mpd:audio -R .

chmod ug+rwX ./* -R

chmod o-rwx . -R

cd music

ln -s /media/disk/Musique

```

Lorsque je lance mpd pour crée la base, rien ne ce passe, aucun message...

```
mpd --create-db

```

J'ai oublier quelque chose???

Merci d'avance !  :Smile: Last edited by Nah on Sat Jul 28, 2007 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

As tu remplis comme dans le howto ton fichier de conf /etc/mpd.conf ?

Si oui, montre nous ton /etc/mpd.conf

----------

## Nah

Oui, j'ai fait les modifications sugere dans le HowTo, rien de plus.

mpd.conf

----------

## Bapt

Que te donne les fichiers : 

log_file                        "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"

error_file                      "/var/log/mpd/mpd.error.log"

----------

## billiob

À première vue, 

```
music_directory                 "/var/lib/mpd/music"
```

devrait plutôt être :

```
music_directory                 "/media/disk/Musique"
```

----------

## Nah

Les fichiers de logs sont vide.

@ billiob : J'ai effectuer le changement, mais j'obtient une erreur:

```
# /etc/init.d/mpd start

 * Starting Music Player Daemon ...

cannot open music_directory "/media/disk/Musique/" (config line 6): Permission denied  
```

----------

## Poch

 *Nah wrote:*   

> Les fichiers de logs sont vide.
> 
> @ billiob : J'ai effectuer le changement, mais j'obtient une erreur:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Permission denied ... L'erreur est plutôt explicite. Vérifie les permissions sur le répertoire contenant ta musique (en l'occurence /media/disk/Musique).

EDIT : Sinon, question con, ton mpd.conf est correct au niveau de music_directory? Pas d'erreur, faute de frappe...?

----------

## Bapt

 *Nah wrote:*   

> Les fichiers de logs sont vide.
> 
> @ billiob : J'ai effectuer le changement, mais j'obtient une erreur:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vérifier que l'utilisateur "mpd" est bien les droits de lecture sur /media/disk/Musique, ça ne dois pas être le cas, corrige ça et c'est OK

----------

## Dismantr

Il faut aussi que ton user appartienne au groupe audio et que ton dossier musique soit a mpd:audio

----------

## Nah

Bonjour !

merci pour votre aide, mais ça ne fonctionne tjr pas, pourtant les droits sur le dossier son - pour moi - correct.

capture montrant les droits du dossier.

Edit: Mon utilisateur bien au groupe "audio".

----------

## Dismantr

Essaye de commenter la ligne avec localhost dans ton mpd.conf ; pour moi, ça a aidé.

De plus, rajoute dans ton .bashrc :

export MPD_HOST=127.0.0.1

export MPD_PORT=6600

(pour mpc, c'est utile : voir ici)

Regarde aussi si ifconfig lo te renvoit une sortie normale (ip 127.0.0.1, etc...)

Tu as un firewall ???

euuuh, ben commence par ça, et puis on verra  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, les autres ont raison ; il semble que cela vienne d'un problème de droit au niveau de ton dossier musique...

----------

## Nah

ifconfig lo, me retourne ceci, quis emble correct:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:16908 (16.5 Kb)  TX bytes:16908 (16.5 Kb)

```

J'ai commenter "localhost".. Mais tjr la meme erreur de droits:

```
 * Starting Music Player Daemon ...

cannot open music_directory "/media/disk/Musique/" (config line 6): Permission denied 
```

Edit, j'ai passer mon dossier en mpd:audio, comme le montre la capture de mon précedent post, sans succès.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Par contre en mettant les musiques directement dans /var/lib/mpd/music avec un chown mpd:audio ça fonctionne, mais bon., c'est pas la solution.

----------

## Desintegr

mpd donne-t-il d'autres informations dans les logs /var/log/mpd/mpd.log et /var/log/mpd/mpd.error.log ?

----------

## Poch

 *Nah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit, j'ai passer mon dossier en mpd:audio, comme le montre la capture de mon précedent post, sans succès.  
> ...

 

Donc mpd fonctionne bien quand la musique est dans /var/lib/mpd/music...

Les dossiers parents du répertoire contenant ta musique (donc /media et /media/disk), mpd a bien les droits de les traverser? Pcq sinon, même en ayant les droits sur /media/disk/Musique, il saura pas y accéder...

----------

## Nah

Yep ploch !

C'est bien ça, mais tout passé en mpd:audio...   :Confused: 

Là, je viens de faire un 

```
mount -o bind /media/disk/Musique /var/lib/mpd/music/
```

pour voire, et ça fonctionne.

----------

## Temet

Un pauvre lien symbolique ne suffirait pas ?

----------

## DuF

As-tu essayé en rajoutant le droit +x au groupe, car sur la capture le groupe n'a pas les droits d'exécutions, et sans ce droit le groupe ne peut parcourir les répertoires. Moi à ta place j'enlèverais le droit +w au groupe et je rajouterai le droit +x au groupe et à "world" (tout le monde).

D'ailleurs chez moi je n'ai jamais eu besoin que les fichiers/répertoires appartiennent à mpd:audio. Tous les fichiers sont sous mon propre user un mon propre groupe. Par contre tous mes répertoires sont en rwxr-xr-x ceci expliquant sans doute cela.

----------

## Nah

Résolu !

J'ai déplacer le répertoire, changer les droits, crée le lien symbolique...  Maintenant tout fonctione.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Bien content pour toi, j'espère que tu apprécieras cette application.

Si jamais tu as des questions, sur les clients notamment, n'hésites pas mais c'est vrai qu'il existe déjà énormément de ressources sur le sujet.

----------

